# The Haunted House on Lake Terror-Among-Us 2013



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Two weeks of work for two days of haunting, for a good cause (our local food bank). Due to a lack of volunteers, we had to leave out part of the haunt this year, but we still have fun. Enjoy the video!


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Part 2


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Montclair said:


> Two weeks of work for two days of haunting, for a good cause (our local food bank). Due to a lack of volunteers, we had to leave out part of the haunt this year, but we still have fun. Enjoy the video!


Nice casket! What is that, 20 Gauge Steel?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job - love the lighting!


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Mattimus said:


> Nice casket! What is that, 20 Gauge Steel?


I'm honestly not sure. It's the real deal, though. Someone was selling it due to water damage on the inside, making it unsuitable for it's intended purpose. My mom and sister like to tell the story of driving down the highway with a casket sticking out of the back of my pick-up. It's just not something you see every day!


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Headless said:


> Great job - love the lighting!


Thank you! Running the electrical to power everything is sooo time consuming, but the right lighting really brings things to life.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

A funeral director should always know his caskets. I think the water damage makes it look even creepier.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm intrigued by the creature you have up on your roof.


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm intrigued by the creature you have up on your roof.


Thank you. Handmade from PVC and great stuff insulating foam. Only the mask was used as purchased. It took a lot of layers to get the thing to look like it does. The hands are made from wire coat hangers. It's actually quite detailed, with different colors, and fluroescent veins -- but tough to see in the red light.

Here's a picture from his first year in service, without any lighting. You can really see the detail here:


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bluckies crack me up


----------

